# Shastina Boxes



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I gave them a call in NOV this year and had them price out a pallet of NUC boxes for me. Cheaper than I could find anywhere else at 9.00 a box. But shipping was going to be basically another 1.00 per box when it was all done. Considering I can order the same amount from MannLake at 10.50 a box and not pay shipping and get the 2.5% back later on, It makes more sense for me to go that way for now.


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

I had the same thoughts as drlonzo. I was going to order 10 un-assembled deeps. Shipping was almost as much as the boxes.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If its of any importance they have the ability to move the handhold where I want it. We cleat all our boxes and lids and the standard handhold cutout position does not "groove" ergonomically with the rest of our set up. When we order I ask Ron or one of the guys to put them in spot X and they arrive that way. When one asks the other suppliers if they can accommodate us I get the "we can't do that response" from all but Browning cut stock out of Idaho. When I buy the boxes I figure we are going to live with them for many years. A penny saved upfront is worthless if the product is a hassle to work with over decades. 

They have taken what used to be an outfit making garbage..... Back when John Miller owned it.......... into an outfit making a superb product.. Nice job RON, DAVE, and the rest of the crew at Shastina.:thumbsup:


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the treatise honey4all but that had little to do with what I asked. The question was regarding shipping costs and related quantities.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Riskybizz said:


> Thanks for the treatise honey4all but that had little to do with what I asked. The question was regarding shipping costs and related quantities.


As per shipping expenses directly I can not answer for them or you. My "A penny saved upfront is worthless if the product is a hassle to work with over decades" comment was meant to say that I always balance the final expense with the usefulness of the product. My statement was ment to say that a few extra $ per whatever might be worth it if the product quality leads to a better user experience. Short term saving on shipping are not worth decades of dealing with any in-ergonomic equipment... Been there done that.!!!!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I couldn't agree with you more regarding qualify of the product. But there are different manufacturers supplying similar products quality wise. Therefore for me price of shipping the product should enter into the equation (for most people anyways). That is unless your only concern is moving the location of a hand hold to suit your specific needs.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Shastina Bee Girls (if you don't need a pallet sized order) just recently offered a free shipping deal in November. I ordered quite a few hive bodies, covers, etc due to the price and was very pleased with the quality. I have woodenware from Rossmans, Mann Lake, and WT Kelley and this new batch is top notch. I will order again next time they offer free shipping.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Honey-4-All said:


> If its of any importance they have the ability to move the handhold where I want it. We cleat all our boxes and lids and the standard handhold cutout position does not "groove" ergonomically with the rest of our set up. When we order I ask Ron or one of the guys to put them in spot X and they arrive that way.











Any chance they shorted you one on your last order?

You can pick it up anytime you're in the neighborhood (small fee for assembly and added cleat).


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Riskybizz said:


> Thanks for the treatise honey4all but that had little to do with what I asked. The question was regarding shipping costs and related quantities.


What difference does it make what other people may have paid in your OP question? Simply call them and ask for a quantity price.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I find it better not to worry about pennies, find a product/outfit you like and support them, that pays me back the best dividends in the long run.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Or ask them if they are going to a show in your area and will haul. They had quite a stack of gear up here for the Seaside convention. If you are bringing a pallet of equipment up to sell it would be worthwhile to make it two if one was already sold.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have bought close to 1k of boxes from them and they are the best out there.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Amend to that, ESB.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

My first order with Shastina was for 1 pallet of 130 deeps. I called and placed order at 10 am, truck showed up next day at 3 pm. I didn't even have the check written yet let alone sent.

Good people! 

Last order we drove up and picked up 2 pallets, well worth the trip.

They now have frames for sale with foundation.


----------

